#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-14
<genewitch> once i've created an AMI from a running instance is there anything else i need to do to save the data? or did they make that automatic, now. Used to have to swap out the volumes before booting.
<flaccid> you got it all if you did it correctly
<genewitch> right click, create AMI
<genewitch> from the aws console on amazon.
<genewitch> that's so much nicer, you had to do all that snapshot and making a volume yourself before. it was a pain.
<flaccid> or you just use RightScale
<genewitch> no idea what that is. i am experimenting with X11 forwarding, i wanted to create an AMI to send to someone else.
<flaccid> genewitch: http://rightscale.com/
<flaccid> i.e. the concept of a ServerTemplate
<flaccid> you can 'private' share an AMI but you can't 'send' it
<genewitch> that is what i meant
<flaccid> k
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-15
<Kyle__> [Can you/should you be able to] start multiple instances of the same AMI without issue in UEC?
<flaccid> yes
<Kyle__> OK, that's what I thought.
<Kyle__> For whatever reason, when I try and run multiple instances of an AMI (I'm starting them from hybrid fox, could that be the issue?) I see python errors at the end of the boot when I view the console.
<Kyle__> ...and I can't connect to them afterwards :/
<flaccid> no idea. someone else might know
 * Kyle__ nods
<Kyle__> flaccid: Do you use the CLI eucatools, or hybridfox, or something else to control your VMs?
<flaccid> RightScale
<Kyle__> flaccid: pay system?
<flaccid> there is a free edition
<Kyle__> Is that what you're using?
<flaccid> well i work at RightScale so yeah
<Kyle__> Doh!
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-16
<smoser> erichammond, i had pinged amazon offline regarding https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=58232
<smoser> benh there said he'd forward it on
<erichammond> smoser: ok.  just trying to help.
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> i submitted another patch for ec2-ami-tools about 18 montsh ago i think
<smoser> which has not seen the light of day
<flaccid> yeah, those tools don't return non zero exit codes in a lot of places too which is a fai.
<flaccid> *fail
<erichammond> I'm sitting on a couple patches I should really include in software I maintain, so I'm not going to point fingers.
<flaccid> yeah but you ack them are will actually commit them :)
<flaccid> are=and
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ec2-ami-tools/+bug/439788
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 439788 in ec2-ami-tools "ec2-bundle-image and ec2-unbundle-image use single, static named fifo in /tmp" [Medium,Fix released]
<smoser> we carry that patch, which is actually moderate security issue if you were concerned about 2 users using bundle-vol on the same system
<flaccid> but getting it upstream is a different story right?
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> we had to carry that one, as 2 bundle-vol commands run at the same time (even by a different user) wreak havok
<smoser> sorry
<smoser> s/bundle-vol/bundle-image/
<smoser> bundle-image doesn't even require root
<smoser> anyway
<tronda> Can the write-mime-multipart command be run on Windows?
<tronda> If not - is there any alternative tools to use on Windows?
<kim0> tronda: it's python, so might run on windows .. or u can run it in an ubuntu VM
<tronda> kim0: thanks for the feedback. I will try it. Would like it to be cross platform so that developers can run it on from their dev computer regardsless of the environment
<kim0> ah ok
<tronda> kim0: Trying to navigate the lp source browser, but can't seem to find the tool. Do you know where it is located?
<kim0> lp:cloud-init
<kim0> I think ?
<tronda> kim0: Thought it would be here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cloud-init-dev/cloud-init/trunk/files/head:/tools/
<kim0> branch that then "find . -name '*mime*'
<kim0> no it's not there
<kim0> tronda: try loooking here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-ec2/ubuntu-on-ec2/cloud-utils/files
<tronda> kim0: Thanks
<kim0> Howdy everyone o/
<kim0> Just in case anyone here hasn't heard yet, we're hosting Ubuntu Cloud Days in exactly a week
<kim0> Find more info at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays
<kim0> Edulix: semiosis I'll enjoy your sessions :)
<kim0> If anyone would like to hold a session, it's definitely still possible
<kim0> Please get a hold of me
<kim0> or directly edit the wiki page and ping me later
<semiosis> kim0: thanks, i must have missed that the first time around
<kim0> semiosis: no problemo
<kim0> I'm writing a confirmation email now to send to everyone with a session
<kim0> smoser Hi .. Getting a question on cloud portal "Will you release a Cluster Compute Instance for lucid lynx?"
<smoser> no
 * kim0 nods
<smoser> s/no/maybe/
<smoser> it would possibly be doable, and i dont think it would be terribly difficult.
<smoser> but i have no plans to do so
<kim0> smoser: can I say, "It's doable, but there are no current plans. If you want to make it happen, we'll help" ?
<kim0> and by we I mean mostly you :D
<kim0> nvm, saying "If you want to make it happen, get on the mailing list, ask for it, and help make it happen. I'll help you in any way I can"
<smoser> so... yeah, we could do it if there were demand, and i would definitely understand someone's interest in lucid rather than natty
<smoser> and it would not be significantly more to build one than just flipping a value in one of the publishing scripts
<smoser> (i dont think)
<smoser> but its a matter of testing and such that might make it a  bigger pain.  and i think there might be an issue with lucid kernels . have to see.
<kim0> yeah makes sense
<kim0> btw any idea why AWS and Rackspace use Xen and not KVM :) Is it that not-ready
<smoser> kim0, so to get a test... http://paste.ubuntu.com/581253/
<smoser> i'm sure there are lots of reasons
<smoser> and i'm sure a xen fan would give you some
<smoser> but largely i would expect that they use it because they used it in the past
<kim0> hmm ok
<smoser> and have large amounts of code (and customer code and customer images) that prevent them from dropping it
<smoser> kim0, ok. i enabled the build of a lucid daily for hvm
<kim0> hehe awesome :)
<kim0> were you too tempted
<smoser> dont knwo if it will fail or not. lucid server builds friday 06:00 UTC
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-17
<gallojm> does anyone know if it's possible to migrate a running vm from one node controller to another?
<gallojm> also, is it possible to create a security group with all ports open when launching a vm?
<gallojm> anyone here?
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: I noticed that IAM Cli has been updated by amazon
<mathiaz> smoser: any plans to update the awstools PPA?
<mathiaz> smoser: https://launchpad.net/~awstools-dev/+archive/awstools?
<koolhead17> hi all
<kim0> koolhead17: Hi
<koolhead17> hi kim0
<ttx> kim0: hey, are the current natty cloud images (downlaoded from uec-images) directly usable in LXC ?
<ttx> (answering my own question) yes, lxcguest seems to be in them.
<kim0> ttx: glad you could answer yourself
<kim0> :)
<ttx> kim0: google didn't have the answer, so I looked at it myself. You need to get those ubuntu server devs to be more vocal about their achievements :)
<koolhead17> kim0, how have you been?
<kim0> koolhead17: things are fine here :)
<kim0> koolhead17: so what interests you in ubuntu cloud
<koolhead17> kim0, we have written a book on eucalyptus now playing with open-stack
<kim0> can I know more about "we" :)
<koolhead17> kim0, http://cssoss.wordpress.com :)
<koolhead17> we == me and my office team folks :D
<kim0> koolhead17: ah you guys have some great docs there!
<koolhead17> kim0, you mean you have visited the site b4 :)
<kim0> Absolutely!
<koolhead17> kim0, w00h! we have some hits it means :D
<kim0> koolhead17: what's the possibilty around integrating some of your docs with Ubuntu docs ? are you open to discussing that
<koolhead17> kim0, absolutely. our book is already under CC :)
<kim0> koolhead17: doing the same for the openstack one ?
<koolhead17> kim0, yes sir :)
<koolhead17> trying to come up ASAP
<kim0> koolhead17: can people contribute to those docs ?
<koolhead17> kim0, its more of internal team. let us come up with something then will see
<koolhead17> does it make sense ?
<kim0> well
<kim0> I'd think development in the open would always be better
<kim0> You don't have to "publish" till it's ready
<kim0> but the docs "sources" should be accessible
<kim0> because others can help you
<koolhead17> kim0, i agree. let us come with something first :)
<kim0> involving people in the writing cycle, should be better than when everything is dine
<kim0> koolhead17: does that mean finish it, or start it
<koolhead17> both
<koolhead17> :)
<kim0> hehe
<koolhead17> kim0, pm?
<kim0> sure
<genewitch> Guys, what's the CHOST for the kernel ec2 uses?
<genewitch> Or, what kernel should i use?
<kim0> genewitch: I don't understand your question :)
<genewitch> what's the kernel we're running on... and CHOST for the xen architecture or whatever that we're running on
<genewitch> I'm trying to compile a really tiny linux AMI
<kim0> SpamapS: Hi, the session on Wed 18:00UTC by zeeshan is withdrawn, is it ok to move your ensemble session there ?
<kim0> SpamapS: nvm, soren will be doing openstack intro then .. Yaay :)
<kim0> SpamapS: it seems soren wants a late time-slot, and you wanted an earlier one .. so perhaps you two can switch the sessions ?
<soren> I'm game.
<SpamapS> soren: me too
<SpamapS> actually
<SpamapS> yeah thats fine
<soren> So when am I on now?
 * soren has misplaced the URL.
<SpamapS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays/Timetable#preview
<kim0> SpamapS: you didn't edit the timetable yet right
<SpamapS> no
<kim0> SpamapS: want me to do it
<SpamapS> kim0: oh sorry yeah you can do it. ;) too many plates already spinning.. ;)
<kim0> SpamapS: May the force be with ya :)
<kim0> SpamapS: soren adjust .. and thanks :)
<kim0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays/Timetable
<mathiaz> smoser: hi!
<mathiaz> smoser: looking at the uec-releases.ubuntu.com for the latest lucid release, I noticed that only ebs-root images have been published?
<mathiaz> smoser: have the instance-root images been given up?
<kim0> hallyn: Hi, is the kvm-spice package setup such that it will sync with updated kvm and rebuild ? (getting a new kvm now and no kvm-spice)
<smoser> mathiaz, hi.
<smoser> mathiaz, it is jsut a bug in the data there.  the imags are there and named appropriately (i hope)
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/581778/
<smoser> and http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/query/lucid/server/released.current.txt has all the right data also
<smoser> kim0 , you said lucid, not hardy!
<smoser> (regarding cluster compute instance)
<smoser> mathiaz, page shoudl be updated now
<mathiaz> smoser: great! thanks.
<kim0> smoser: yeah, the guy said Lucid on the website ..
<kim0> I was surprised too
<kim0> smoser: Gerard just replied .. he did mean Lucid .. phew :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-18
<crazed> ah i knew i forgot to rejoin a channel
<crazed> are there any instructions out there for how you guys build your uec images?
<crazed> looking to build an ubuntu image for my private cloud
<obino> crazed: why don't you use the UEC published one?
<crazed> i'm running on cloud.com, and to build images you typically have to boot off an iso then snapshot it at the point you want
<obino> got it
<flaccid> crazed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images#Customizing UEC Images Boot Sequence with Cloud-Init
<smoser> crazed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEC/Images/Publishing has pointers to all the code that builds our UEC images.
<crazed> looks like i may be able to use the uec image directly
<crazed> i just have to make the qcow2 file available over http
<smoser> crazed, there is no qcow file there, but you can definitely change the raw [partition] image into a qcow file using qemu-img convert
<crazed> which will be my intention :)
<crazed> probably wind up throwing it up on s3 or something
<crazed> smoser: seems the instructions are a bit out of date for lucid, no floppy, what file needs to be the boot device?
<crazed> meh natty has it, i'll start with that
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> kim0, hello
<kim0> koolhead17: Hi man
<koolhead17> soren, hello
<koolhead17> hellos kim0
<kim0> Morning o/ :)
<soren> 'mornign.
<soren> 'morning, even.
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> TeTeT: howdy o/
<kim0> Thanks for the UCD confirmation email
<kim0> well traditionally there is no supporting tools .. it's just irc .. and you paste whatever you want attendees to see :/
<kim0> I know you've asked for some kinda screen sharing, which I do find useful but not quite sure how to best get it done
<kim0> I havent had the time to play with ajaxterm and cobble up something
<TeTeT> kim0: ok, thanks
 * koolhead17 jumps in the channel
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> koolhead17: so it's a good deal for you
<koolhead17> well a small 3 people startup selling 10000 tickets per day
<koolhead17> *bus
<koolhead17> all on Ubuntu and open source. am all charged up
<koolhead17> :D
<kim0> Party time ~o~ :)
 * koolhead17 wants to go to africa
<smoser> kim0, i jsut was poking aroudn ant hte amazon console, and I think that you had asked once how someone could see the Official images
<smoser> as sorted from the hundreds of others
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> search by canonical id ?
<smoser> if i search for 'ubuntu-images/' works (and is more memorable than our ID)
<smoser> i woudl still tell someone they should *verify* the ID
<smoser> (as anyone can register a name with 'ubuntu-images/' in it and it would "hit")
<smoser> ubuntu-images-milestone/ will give the milestone releases
<smoser> (alpha, beta... if you want to see natty)
<kim0> smoser: thanks .. yeah that's kinda the way I already use
<smoser> yeah. its mostly reaosnsable.
<kim0> I think I asked if it was ok to use that, and you mentioned to still verify it
<smoser> i just thought if other people were asking you
<smoser> that gives good results
 * kim0 nods
<smoser> i can't remember everything i say
<smoser> :)
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> smoser: are your images LXC happy
<kim0> is that documented any where
<smoser> natty ones. chuck did the work.
<smoser> lxwell, lxc in openstack
<smoser> images still annoying ly really want there to be the c2 metadata service unless you modify them
<kim0> yeah
<uday_> hi
<uday_> any1 der
<kim0> hallyn: o/ any written info about running natty images under LXC
<crazed> cluster cluster cluster
<hallyn> kim0: nope
<hallyn> kim0: (i'm afk today fwiw)
<kim0> ok np
<hallyn> kim0: http://s3hh.wordpress.com/2010/06/18/lxc-0-7-0/   that's basic lxc howto...  i recon i may start wiki.ubuntu.com/lxc
 * hallyn out again
<kim0> hallyn: thanks :)
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-19
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> kim0, there
<koolhead17> guys openstack-dasboard comes with django-nova
<koolhead17> do i really need to mention about it anywer?
<kim0> I'm generally afk
<kim0> try #openstack
<koolhead17> kim0, am done with it.
<koolhead17> :)
<kim0> woogoo :)
<kim0> woohoo I mean :D
<koolhead17> hehe
<kim0> koolhead17: rock n roll :)
<koolhead17> yeah. heading home. was working on weeknd
<koolhead17> )
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> see ya 2morrow
<hallyn> kim0: i'm starting to worry a bit that i won't be ready to do a good 'talk' on wed.  i can certainly still show basic usage, but am uncomfortable  (and next week isn't lookign promising in terms of prep time)
<kim0> hallyn: man it's easy .. you'll basically just boot an instance under lxc :)
<hallyn> yup that much i can do
<kim0> an hour on irc is like 8 mins in real time :)
<hallyn> alrighty
<kim0> gr8
<hallyn> :)
<kim0> :)
<hallyn> i've never seen one of these, so worried a bit it would be expected to be on par with a tech conf talk...
<hallyn> anyway, my irc client is going wonky, so dropping off for real for once
<hallyn> bbl
<Kyle__> I re-installed on a few of my nodes, and now the head node isn't seeing them.  Is there a place I need to clear out known-host-keys or something?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-03-20
<UcefKH> hello
<UcefKH> yo
<koolhead17> hi all
<koolhead17> kim0, ping
<Yuvaraj> Hi All
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-13
<uksysadmin> hello everyone
<uksysadmin> I need help with OpenStack and my belief that its a candidate for a production environment before I finally cave with my employers and concede that the effort I've put in so far to get it working should be spent in looking at an alternative
<uksysadmin> first up: has anyone got OpenStack working under Ubuntu?
<mgalloway> I have a question, where is the uec website located on the cloud controller?
<mgalloway> anyone?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-14
<rubiojr> good evening gentlemen
<rubiojr> I'm trying to understand how the different openstack swift services are started in 12.04
<rubiojr> swift-account/proxy/object/container upstart jobs do not start all there required services from what I've seen
<rubiojr> in particular, reapers replicators and auditors are not started
<rubiojr> is that correct?
<mgalloway> anyone know how to interface with the eucalyptus HSQLDB?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-15
<lool> anybody having issues with vms in us-east-1?
<lool> anybody able to join vms in us-east-1?  :-)
<lool> the status dashboard says things are fine, but I can't reach a bunch of vms from multiple locations and this is confirmed from other people in other countries
<lool> ah connectivity just came back; I guess it was some network outage
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-16
<Daviey> utlemming: you deleted the MP?
<Daviey> ah sorry, typo on url
<mwcampbell> I've read that Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure in 12.04 is going to be based on OpenStack. Will LXC be officially supported in 12.04?
<flaccid> mwcampbell: not sure, you can check the mailing lists or just try out 12.04
<mwcampbell> Downloading the 12.04 beta 1 server ISO now. It seems to me that LXC would be ideal for private clouds where most, or all, of the guests are Linux-based.
<flaccid> i havnt seen any mention of it with ubuntu
<flaccid> lxc are not needed with a cloud though. pretty sure they are trying to get openstack to actually work
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-17
<UEC_beginner> is somebody here ?
<UEC_beginner> hello
<UEC_beginner> hello william 0
<William0> UEC_beginner:  hello:)
<uec_beginer> can somebody help me?
#ubuntu-cloud 2012-03-18
<nOStahl> hey guys I got the UEC ubuntu wiki page loaded here, it says to boot off ubuntu 11.10 server cd and select install ubuntu enterprise cloud…. it just says enroll system with orchestra
<SpamapS> nOStahl: still chasing the openstack dragon eh?
<nOStahl> goin for eucalyptus
<SpamapS> oh, thats not UEC
<SpamapS> at least, not after 10.10
<nOStahl> 11.04 is eucalyptus still
<SpamapS> ah, I forgot when it got switched
<nOStahl> 11.10 it seems
<SpamapS> hrm, that doesn't sound right
<nOStahl> but docs still say it is in 11.10 under server setup heh
<SpamapS> perhaps it was just that it was already switched in my mind ;)
<nOStahl> setting on the screen now to specify a pool of public ip's
<nOStahl> I got an att business dsl connection here.
<nOStahl> got the two nodes and controller plugged into the switch
<nOStahl> should I set them all up with static 192.168.1.10 *11 *12 etc?
<nOStahl> and set the modem to passthrough all traffic to 192.168.1.10
<nOStahl> brain is foggy today
<nOStahl> feel like I need a Rockstar drink heh
